# Saskatchewan , Manitoba Upland hunting



## irish1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anyone have experience in upland hunting in SK or MB? I have some friends that go waterfowling every year between Regina and Saskatoon. They always see plenty of Huns and sharptails but they don't hunt them. I'm tempted to go with them next year to hunt birds.  They also say getting permission is no problem. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Remember in Saskatchewan there's a limit and you have to stick to it.....none of this eating the birds and then huntng some more. When you purchase your license you are given the proper number of leg tags....when you shoot a bird you tag it....when you run out of tags, you go home or switch to waterfowl......


----------



## Canadian EH (Nov 1, 2005)

Manitoba Canada hunter here..

Good grouse hunting around here.. just got 5 last saturday.. missed a few as well!

also seen black bear/ 3 deer (1 Buck)..

I find its best to go out this time of year... deer hunting starts in a few days.. and most if not all leaves are off the trees now and you can HEAR (rustling thru the leaves) and see them (grouse) more easily


----------

